# russian tortoise enclosure



## mattluck3 (Dec 7, 2010)

okay I think I might have finally done this correctly please give me any feed back you wish The bulb on right is the heat lamp which is keeping a temperature of 91 on the rock. The one in the middle is the mvb which was only getting the basking temp at the rock to 80 and that was about 12" away so i put it there. The lamp on the left is just a regular house bulb to give a little more light as the enclosure is about 6' x 3' the temps during day are 90 on hot side and 72 on cool side. night temps are 80 cool side and 64 on cool side. it keeps a good and constant 40% humidity. 
thank you all for the input as I am always looking to better the life of my son and I's russian tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Matt:

You did a nice job on the habitat. What are you using for night heat? I like that the tortoise is in your picture. It makes a much nicer picture when we can see the size of the tortoise compared to the size of the habitat.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 7, 2010)

russianhenry said:


> I am in the middle of setting up a outdoor enclosure for my russian tortoise and I was wondering, what kind of substrate do you use? Thank you



Hello welcome to the forum ,Cypress mulch


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks great!  I have made somthing pretty much the same for my redfoot... I just have to build a couple lamp posts, put my mulch in and a bunch of plants... 

Awesome job!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally think that 64 degrees with 40% humidity is too cool for a young tortoise. Cool and humid is just not a good idea, you're lookin for a resp infection that way. I wouldn't have a temperature less then 75 degrees for a small Russian. What are you using to make your nighttime heat?

But it's a great looking habitat with a good size and please don't think I mean any disrespect...


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 7, 2010)

Is that a small pine tree in the back? 

If it is take it out immediately, pine is toxic to tortoises because of the acidisity...

Hope you guys have fun with your tortoise


----------



## Smithen (Dec 7, 2010)

I must agree with Maggie, I believe that to be a little too cold for a youngling. Personally for my adult I don't like it below 65 at all and try to keep it around 70.

Tyler


----------



## mattluck3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments as for a youngling is a 4 1/2 inch tortoise a youngling? That's just the cool side at nite he will sleep were ever it is warmer. The room I have him in stays about 69 for ambient temperature at night so I don't have a che. I have no pine in the enclosure at all. Thank you all so much the comments



mattluck3 said:


> Thank you all for your comments as for a youngling is a 4 1/2 inch tortoise a youngling? That's just the cool side at nite he will sleep were ever it is warmer. The room I have him in stays about 69 for ambient temperature at night so I don't have a che. I have no pine in the enclosure at all. Thank you all so much the comments



Sorry That first comment came over a little rude didnt mean it that way. I was just wondering how old do you think the tortoise might be and do you think i should get a CHE for the habitat


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 8, 2010)

I think you do need some sort of nighttime heat. I use a black light bulb in my habitats that I think need heat. They are cheap, don't use as many watts as a CHE and easy to replace. I get them at Kmart for $3. 

I have never heard the word 'youngling' before. It's from hatchling to yearling. I would guess your tortoise is about 2 yrs old. But I am never good at guessing!


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 8, 2010)

I disagree with all of the above and believe the 64 degrees is fine at night for young Russian tortoises and Northern Mediterranean species. Being kept consistently warm day and night along with other factors contribute to accelerated growth. For as long as I have kept tortoises I have never used a night time heat source for any age of tortoise from day old hatchlings to fully mature adults. All of my tortoises are very healthy, very active and exhibit absolutely normal day to night activity levels and routines. Night time heat may be required for tortoises that live closer to the equator and experience a more even temperature from day to night time but it is not needed (or normal) for temperate climate tortoises.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice!! lots of room to play and for more lol


----------



## mattluck3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for all your varied opinions it really helps in developing what way one should care for there tortoises. There seems to be so many ways to care for them. I do think that true dedication and lots of care for the tortoise is the one thing that everyone on this forum has in common for the proper way to care for these truly exciting creatures. Thank you all for the knowledge!


----------



## Floof (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks very nice, good job! Maybe it's just the picture, but it still looks rather dark? If it is, maybe look into getting some fluorescents--just plain shop lights from the hardware store work great--to stretch across the enclosure? Like I said, it looks like it may JUST be the quality of the picture, but I wanted to mention it in case it really is that dark. Anyway, just my opinion... 

I can't say I have any significant experience with tortoises, but Russians are native to some pretty dang cold areas, so it makes sense that they can tolerate, and even benefit from, having a significant night drop. It's how Mother Nature works. An animal must adapt to its surroundings to survive, and many species will adapt to turn that negative into a benefit. There's no saying that's not the case for Russian tortoises and cold nights, and we at least know they can tolerate and thrive despite those cold nights.

And for what it's worth, I never had any problems with my two Russians, with temps consistently below 70 every night and no night heat.


----------



## jhonsonels (Dec 11, 2010)

It place to the Asian mainland, and more specifically in Ukraine, Russia, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iran and parts of China. With the more tortoises, they tend to live up to 100 years, so if you get a it makes sure you are looking for a lifelong commitment to prepare. These people are not, as you can throw away when you care for tired, these guys will probably live longer than you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2010)

He/she used an online translator and is a spammer, however the advice was pretty good. The tortoise might outlive you!


----------

